# dvd double face?



## kowensyo (12 Juin 2008)

bonjours j'ai un macbook pro 2,4 et j'aimerai juste savoir si il est possible de graver les dvd double face dessus je sais que c'est possible pour les double couche mais les double face? aucune idée...merci


----------



## ybummy (12 Juin 2008)

salut,
 il me semble qu'un DVD double Face est une sorte de DVD double Couche sauf qu'il y a une couche de chaque côté donc je pense que tu peux graver chaque face l'une après l'autre...

après faut faire attention de ne rien écrire dessus lol 

si j'ai pu te renseigner


----------

